

Real-time metric counter using Soviet-era Nixie tubes - misterkgb
http://tellaparteng.tumblr.com/post/51805124205/in-the-nix-of-time

======
jacquesm
When I read these and see the general response I wonder how the average code-
jockey today would respond to the articles that were quite common in Elektor
and other 80's era electronics builders magazines.

This stuff is childs play in comparison to the kind of gear hobby electronics
types would churn out in those days and if the response is as strong as I
think it is this may mean that a new wave of home-brewers is about to launch.

~~~
zdw
I think the geek zeitgeist changes from decade to decade depending on what
cool new thing is out there. 50 years ago it was building Heathkit and being a
HAM radio enthusiast. 25 years ago, it was the PC/microcomputer. 15 years ago,
the web.

Now, we have a weird amalgamation of all the above, at price/performance
levels that would blow away anyone operating in those previous eras, and
enabled things like cheap 3D printing and software defined radio.

It's a heck of a nice time to make interesting hardware.

~~~
platz
to throw out a few watery ideas based on your comments - it seems to fit with
the 'retro' aesthetic; or at least the re-hashing of old ideas at a high
frequency. This reminds me very much of the idea of post-modernism. Perhaps
the downside is we loose some authenticity but make up for it in the wealth of
the combinations.

------
msarnoff
Damn, that looks costly. Each one of those tubes goes for at least $40-$60 on
eBay, and the socket/driver boards are another $5 each. I like the acrylic
base and standoffs--well done!

------
umsm
This story made me want a nixie watch:
<http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/watchmovie.html>

------
terhechte
Boy, I want one of those. I just found Nixie clock building kits. I'm really
tempted to buy one as the primary clock for my office. That'd look fabulous.

------
teeja
_All told, there are over 500 solder points or connector crimps..._

Meh. The H-8 backplane alone took 500 solders.

------
kevingadd
Makes me want to build one as a divergence meter:

<http://steins-gate.wikia.com/wiki/Divergence_Meter>

